# Roofing material for less than 3:12 pitch



## the carpenter (Jan 15, 2009)

Even some metal roofs aren't recommended for use under a 3/12 because of the way that they lap together. Low slope metal is available but it's more money. I've never actually worked with it.
I'm not sure if the IKO iceguard (peel and stick) underneath a low slope shingle would work. You'd have to check with your building supply store.
P.S. - Isn't there a roofing forum?


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

I would not recommend a metal roof as you still don't have enough pitch. I would also not try to lay shingles on it even with a peel and stick membrane. Where do you live? Those membranes will leak if you live in a colder climate. Install a piece of EPDM. You can order one big sheet without any seams and you will have no chance of leaks.


----------



## seth (Mar 25, 2009)

I live in atlanta ga. Do you mean use EPDM and lay single on top of it?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

seth....try www.fabral.com. This is the most cost effective standing seam metal roof I could find. Can be used on roof pitches down to 1:12. 
With a low slope, its all in the flashing detail.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

seth said:


> I live in atlanta ga. Do you mean use EPDM and lay single on top of it?


 
No!!:no:


----------

